
There Is a Second Valley Past the Uncanny Valley – The Canny Valley - slg
https://medium.com/@bryanmitchell_67448/there-is-a-second-valley-past-the-uncanny-valley-22d2ea193e0
======
HNLurker2
Previous discussion from r/gamedev:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/assnri/there_is_a_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/assnri/there_is_a_second_valley_past_the_uncanny_valley/)

